# I just got this monster



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

How's he look? He's about 10".


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

from what I can see 'he' looks more like a she. and she looks nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: looks like it has breasts

but nice looking fish


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Very nice specimen!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Thnx yall. It's a she? They had 2 in the same tank and said one was male and the other female. The other one was much smaller and this one has long dorsal and anal fins? How can you tell male and female apart?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I say it looks like a female because of the lack of a hump, but it could just be stressed and not showing one. the only true way to tell if it's a female though is an egg tube which I don't really see in the pic... but if there is no tube then yes it is a male


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice coloration on that specimen


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

awesome color on that sucker!! i like it a lot

how did that it run ya?!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

It only cost me $10!! I went to my LFS just to get food and seen him for $10 so I couldn't resist gettin him/her!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

most bighumoped fish loose there hump after being caught and put into another tank...

large humps=water based/filled


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn..you got a deal


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looking aight


----------

